# Need someone to lose weight with......



## shanny

have been doing sw for 3 weeks now and whilst it is mostly easy to follow i am already finding it hard to stay on at weekends and am losing motivation

weight loss so far
week 1 - 5lbs
2 - 2 lbs
3 - 1 lb

so am now 12/3

so 8lbs is great but i want it all off now!!!! 

before i got pregnant i was 10/4 my lowest for 15 years so it seems even worse..........

been trying to up the exercise and have just had delivery of the 30 day shred!!

Have my 40th party on 20 dec and would like to lose at least another stone by then 

any one want to join me PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## shanny

would post in dieting but more people here.........


----------



## ladybrock

I will!
As u can see by my piccy i was slim 9 stone n toned from lots of exercise

Im now 11/2 :(

Starting to diet n walk with pram every day

Whats sw?


----------



## Lovemybump1

I started sw (slimming world) 6 weeks ago and have lost 18lbs. Still lots to go (I'm currently 12st4). I try to vary my menus as much as I can. What I find works is saving my syns during the day and using them for a treat once ds is in bed. This is usually something like a small glass of wine and a curly wurly. I'm making sweet and sour chicken tonight, hopefully will taste like a takeaway!

Just re-read and saw you wanted to lose a stone by your 40th. That's 9 weeks away so very possible. I'm 30 in January so aim to lose a couple ish by then.

I really should read things properly first time. You say you were 10st4 before falling pregnant, I got down to that around 4 months before falling pregnant (put a few pounds on during honeymoon) and I started the 30 day shred last week, but only managed 1 day because of a muscle spasm or something in my shoulder (not related and better now soon excuse!).


----------



## Wilsey

I'll stalk your thread for inspiration but I'm quite far away from worrying because I'm only 1 week post partum! Probably start after DD is over a month old. And that's just walking, won't worry about watching what i eat for a while.

I have 30lbs to lose as at today.

:)


----------



## Indi84

I have so much more then any of you to lose, but I'm 76lb down so far. I got rid of the baby weight, but I was a size 18 anyway so I'm keeping going :-D


----------



## shanny

thanks guys..........

dream of wearing a bikini ladybrock!!!!!!!!

well done to those who have lost weight i hope you continue to do so

love my bump - which plan/s do you follow? are you bf ? i am and this gives me more allowance but wondering if i am having too much ?

gonna stop bread next week to see if this helps

i usually save my syns til the evening too for a choc ice or choc mini roll!!! 

also must weigh everything like i did in first week

what diets are others following


----------



## Lovemybump1

I'm following extra easy. I'm not bf so just following the plan normally. Do you go to group?f so check whether you need the extra healthy extras. I'm guessing you should have them. Do you plan your meals in advance? I plan a week in advance because if I had to decide that evening I'd end up going off plan. Also how about writing a food diary just to make sure you are following the plan correctly, having your third superfree and not going over your syns. I'm happy to look at it for you as I'm sure others are.


----------



## eew1471

As of toady... Almost a month pp... I think I have around 10 lb, but I lost a lot of muscle tone too when I put on preg weight. I would like to get back to a beautiful toned tight figure that I like looking at in the mirror naked! Like lady Brock I was fit before my lil chubby came along! I plan on high protein diet wit veggies and exercise! I know I need to start back at the gym for muscle building in my thighs and stomach! I will be on this thread with you if that is ok?


----------



## xxLeighxx

Hey :) we are so similar, ive lost 9lbs now and I am 12/2, need to get it shifted big time! Im at SW too! I want to get to 10stone by may as I have a wedding in Rhodes! I will lose weight with you! Can share SW tips with eachother too! Are you on the extra easy? I am also bfing! Gone right off plan though atm since having the contraceptive implant, cravings like anything :( ate a whole terrys choc orange yesterday...ooops xx


----------



## ladybrock

Not following any particular diet just need to go back to how i used to eAt lots of protein and fruit n veg

I also need to do more exercise, nust been for walk up a massive hill with prAm
We have a multi gym can i use weights now 6 weeks pp?


----------



## Katerpillar

I will definitely join!!

I am totally in the zone now....this bulge has GOT to go!

Weirdly, OP, we have more or less the same figures - I was 10.4 when I fell pregnant and am currently 12.1 :(

The week I gave birth I was back to 10.9 but then something went very wrong and I am now 12.1 ( I was 12.8 2 weeks ago though so going in the right direction!!) 

My goal is to be 10 stone by my birthday in April. My mini goal is to have a stone off for my sister's 40th birthday party on 7th December....

We can do this girls!!!


----------



## Lovemybump1

There are quite a few of us with very similar stats!! What day do you all weigh?


----------



## ladybrock

Id be happy to get to 10 stone by december!
Where do i look for sw? Is it online?


----------



## Lovemybump1

Type slimming world into search engine. I personally love the plan. Are you uk or us? I think slimming world is in the us as well as the uk, but not 100% sure.


----------



## shanny

i am doing sw online as easier than going to a meeting for me although i think a meeting might be more beneficial!!

saturdays is my weigh day

plan this week is to up superfood intake - fruit and veg - mostly veg, no bread and more exercise

my baby is pretty predictable for feed etc so SHOULD be able to do this .....have no social events for a while now- always find them hard.............


----------



## ladybrock

Ah cool im in the uk. 
Ill do it online then starting tomorrow :)

Got my 8 week check soon so will start weights after that yay


----------



## rubydoo1

I'm dong SW too, extra easy. I lost 3.5lbs in my first week bringing me to 11st 13.5, I am into my second week now and hoping to loose another 2/3lbs. I want a stone off by Christmas. I'm also bf & get 6 healthy extras although I don't usually have them all, and rarely have over 10 syns a day. 
I'm planning to up the super free and super speed foods this week (weigh in on Thursday) and do more exercise. Do any of you have any meal recommendations? I made the SW chicken chow mein last week it was lovely and I think I'm going to try the diet coke chicken this week :)


----------



## Lovemybump1

I'm made sweet and sour chicken last night. The sauce was lovely. It can be frozen so will make a batch of it today. The arrabiata sauce is nice too. Pasta carbonara is one of my favourites though, making that tomorrow. Turkey pizza melts tonight (ham and pineapple).


----------



## ladybrock

Mmm sounds like you can have some good food on it!


----------



## shanny

the prawn and rice thing is nice too

just did my first workout from 30 day shred it was ok actually hard but short think i will manage to do it as it is only 20 mins

must get some more recipe ideas..............


----------



## ladybrock

Is this 30 day shred online too?


----------



## xxLeighxx

I weigh on a weds morning...wbu ladies? 
I loved the chicken and ricotta meal and the katsu curry, cooking sticky chicken tonight so we will see how that is! Anyone bfing finding it hard to get all the healthy extras in? I also fibd it so hard to get my third superfree in as I an a really picky eater :(


----------



## Lovemybump1

I weigh on a Wednesday evening. I've made the sticky chicken before it was really nice!

The 30 day shred is a DVD, it's on amazon for just a few pounds I think but you can probably find part if not all of it on you tube.


----------



## xxLeighxx

I have the 30 day shred too, might start it! I bought a yogolates dvd but it was sooo boring lol and the LO woke up so I couldnt really do it lol!


----------



## ladybrock

Right so tomorrow i go online for sw and buy. 30 day shred

All over thisfed up of my huge legs n wobbly tummy

Back to being slim here i come


----------



## xxLeighxx

One word for SW sticky chicken -WOW!! Absolutely love it :) defo my new fave food :)


----------



## eew1471

I'm going to start weighing on Friday mornings. Will be buying a better set of scales as mine are not so accurate! Will be posting starting stats soon.


----------



## Lovemybump1

I made the turkey pizza melts tonight from the slimming world site. I was surprised at how nice they were. The tomato sauce tasted just like a pizza sauce :)


----------



## Lovemybump1

Also, how do you ladies find the time to do the DVDs during the day? My ds doesn't usually sleep for more than about 30 mins at a time, possibly less, so even though the 30ds isn't very long I couldn't fit that in and a shower before he wakes :(


----------



## xxLeighxx

Lovemybump1 said:


> Also, how do you ladies find the time to do the DVDs during the day? My ds doesn't usually sleep for more than about 30 mins at a time, possibly less, so even though the 30ds isn't very long I couldn't fit that in and a shower before he wakes :(

Can you not put him in a bouncer in the bathroom while you shower? X


----------



## Lovemybump1

I have a couple of times, but he usually screams by the time I've finished!!


----------



## shanny

how did this move over here??? took me ages to find it?

think I better try the sticky chicken

was stiff today from 30 day shred but did again today actually stuck to plan too

I do find hard to use all choices a/b when bf - well the b ones are easier but they encourage the a ones more


----------



## fides

may i join? would love to lose a few pounds with others :)

sick of pregnancy weight. nixed fast food & am going to the gym when DH is able to watch the kids

on wait list for 30 day shred from the library

have 30 or 40 pounds to lose to get back to pre-pregnancy weight (from before 3 pregnancies ago)

:wave:


----------



## fides

Lovemybump1 said:


> I have a couple of times, but he usually screams by the time I've finished!!

awww, sounds just like DS1 - i was attached to him for the first 8 months or so or else he'd scream his head off :wacko:


do you have a partner that could watch him for a while so that you could have a break and do the video?


----------



## ladybrock

Got the myfitness pal app and starting yoga next tiesday. :)

Walk a day with pram too, here we go hehe


----------



## Wilsey

ladybrock said:


> Got the myfitness pal app and starting yoga next tiesday. :)
> 
> Walk a day with pram too, here we go hehe

I love the app! Being able to scan barcodes is a god send!!


----------



## Lovemybump1

fides said:


> Lovemybump1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a couple of times, but he usually screams by the time I've finished!!
> 
> awww, sounds just like DS1 - i was attached to him for the first 8 months or so or else he'd scream his head off :wacko:
> 
> 
> do you have a partner that could watch him for a while so that you could have a break and do the video?Click to expand...

On the whole he is very good, he just finds sitting in his bouncer watching me shower boring! I don't blame him! My dh works full time (plus!!). He leaves the house before 7:30am and is home between 30 mins and an hour before we start ds bedtime routine. He is starting to get better with his naps during the day so hopefully will find enough time.

My weigh in day is tomorrow. I really want to lose 3lbs, but know that is a lot for one week!! If I get it I will achieve my club 10 in slimming world and stone and a half. Good luck to everyone else weighing tomorrow :)


----------



## rubydoo1

My weigh in day tomorrow, hoping for 2lb off! I also find it difficult to have all my healthy extras cos of bf. I usually have 2 B's and try to have 2 A's and I rarely have more than 10 syns a day. Going to try the sticky chicken I think! how are you all doing this week? I could've done more exercise to be honest but the weathers been rubbish! x


----------



## xxLeighxx

Only lost 1lb this week :( better than a gain I suppose! I ate so much chocolate this week though! Raided the xmas choc tins...damn OH buying them already haha! Good luck ladies x


----------



## Lovemybump1

A loss is a loss, and a pound off is good. Can your oh hide the chocolate tins?


----------



## xxLeighxx

He would forget where he hid them come Xmas lol! Ive been motivated after today and only losing a lb so im guna be good now! Started squats and crunches today too x


----------



## shanny

been good for 3 days and done 4 days of 30day shred - arms aching!!!

am determined not to blow it this weekend no major social occasions except pub quiz sunday where I will NOT have the cheesy chips!!!

husband has been calorie controlled dieting at same time and annoyingly has lost more weight

hoping for at least 2lb this Saturday

too impatient...................


----------



## shanny

should have said well done for weight loss too..................a lb is a lb


----------



## Lovemybump1

Well I lost a pound and a half. I know it's a good loss, but in the 7 weeks I've been at slimming world it has been my lowest loss! did get my club 10 though and I'm only a pound and a half away from losing a stone and a half :)

Good luck Shanny for Saturday!


----------



## xxLeighxx

Thanks, I know a lbs a lbs and considering ive been really bad all week I am grateful lol! I just find it hard as im such a picky eater :( why cant chocolate be healthy lol! Well done on your club 10 and your 1.5lbs :) 
Good luck shanny xx


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on all the losses!

I can't wait to join in :)


----------



## Lovemybump1

xxLeighxx said:


> Thanks, I know a lbs a lbs and considering ive been really bad all week I am grateful lol! I just find it hard as im such a picky eater :( why cant chocolate be healthy lol! Well done on your club 10 and your 1.5lbs :)
> Good luck shanny xx

I have chocolate every day! Usually with a glass of wine :)


----------



## ladybrock

Lost 2 pound :)
Unfortunatly im unable to exercise as my baby is poorly with silent reflux :(
Using my fitness pal and just tracking my food for the moment


----------



## xxLeighxx

Well done :) sorry about your LO having reflux...my son had it and its horrific :( hes still really sicky! 

Lovemybump - how much choc do you eat...I could eat loads lol! I let myself have a miniture heroes after being super good yesterday :)


----------



## Lovemybump1

I have a curly wurly every day. I freeze them so they take longer to eat! I have also been having chocolate all bran clusters for breakfast (healthy extra). Though, big bars of chocolate usually come under 15 syns so would be fine if you didn't use any other syns.


----------



## shanny

yes i looked up ripples (my fav) and ordered some from tescos as they were under 15



well done on 1 1/2 loss

am on day five of 30ds and body feels a bit better!! 

been good with syn treat in evening this week 

hope it pays off


----------



## xxLeighxx

Ive been cooking loads lately from scratch and getting used to eating healtgier meals now! I bought some toffees as a treat because I only need 1 to curb my sweet craving x


----------



## rubydoo1

I lost 3lb this week, so 6.5 gone in two weeks! :D well done on the losses girls x


----------



## shanny

well done that is fab


----------



## Wilsey

Nice one rubydoo!

My son picked up a tummy bug from daycare and passed it on to us. Awful having a newborn and vomiting etc! Silver lining is I lost 4lbs. 

Hoping it doesn't affect my milk supply since I was so dehydrated.


----------



## eew1471

Just got me a real good set of scales and weighed in at 140.6. That means I have 10.6 pounds to go. I have not been released for exercise yet but will be after 2 weeks I assume. I am still not very hungry and have yo make myself eat so I am not eating healthy yet! Good luck will post back on Monday !


----------



## shanny

ok 2lbs off happy I guess as last weekend I ate too much cake

lessons learnt this week 

extra easy easiest to follow 

less bread good for me

30 day shred also beneficial body feels better just got to keep it up


----------



## shanny

good luck and keep going everyone x

total now for me 10lb 4 weeks - that sounds better almost under 12 stone now


----------



## Lovemybump1

Well done :)


----------



## shanny

managed to get into some smaller trousers last night........whoop whoop!!


----------



## eew1471

Congrats shanny! Well I weighed up 2 ounces from last but have not been to bathroom in several days so might be problem! I'm thinking about doing a liver and bowel cleanse to get things back in alignment and to boost weight loss!


----------



## Lovemybump1

How's everyone doing this week? I haven't had a brilliant one so far to be honest. Weighing in tonight and just hoping I don't gain!


----------



## Wilsey

I think I've officially lost all the weight from birth etc that I'm going to. If I'm honest, the rest of the weight was from eating chocolate and crisps so fair enough its still here. 

Time to start exercising and cutting out junk food!!!


----------



## xxLeighxx

I had a really good week and then had some bad news and had a pig out :/ I couldnt go to weigh in today as its school hols and I havent got childcare xx


----------



## Lovemybump1

xxLeighxx said:


> I had a really good week and then had some bad news and had a pig out :/ I couldnt go to weigh in today as its school hols and I havent got childcare xx

Draw a line under it and you will hopefully lose by next weigh in.

I lost a pound and a half so got my stone and a half award! Woohoo!! Also joining a gym tomorrow. Wanting to run a half marathon next summer (or at least a 10k) so lots of treadmill time!


----------



## shanny

well done on the losses 

after a good weekend am beginning to slip...................we are awa y at weekend too......oh dear


----------



## shanny

sometimes its just too hard............


----------



## Lovemybump1

Just remember why you are doing this in the first place. It can get very hard at times, but just picture yourself at your target weight! You can do it :)


----------



## shanny

thanks guys - keep looking at the jeans to wear to my 40th............

my husband is also on a diet he thought he had lost 1 and half stone 

I got on to weigh and had lost a stone in 3 days !!!!!!!!!!!

think my new scales are wrong so have gone back to using my old ones !!!

will totally skew myslimming world chart but hey ho............I am lighter on my old scales...........


----------



## rubydoo1

Keep at it girls! I lost another 3.5 this week so I've lost 10lbs in the 3 weeks since I started :) x


----------



## eew1471

Swelling is back and gotta uti! Been watching what i eat but don't think I will weigh til swelling is down again!


----------



## Lovemybump1

Poor you. That's miserable. :(

Well I've eaten a lot of rubbish this weekend. Had 2 parties so lots of pastry, cake and wine. Did manage a workout in the gym this morning, though still expecting a gains Wednesday. An well, back to the healthy eating tomorrow and see how we do!


----------



## xxLeighxx

I know ive been bad too! I reckon its the cold weather, also because my dd been off school I havent been able to keep on top of cooking from scratch! Im expecting a gain too! Maybe if I be good for the next 2 days I might just maintain lol xx


----------



## shanny

we were away at the weekend AND I had a tooth abcess so my face swelled up so I was majorly bad to make myself feel better

back to reality and exercise tomorrow

well done everyone else -- keep it up


----------



## Wilsey

Finally went for a walk today! Admittedly it was only 1km but gotta start somewhere!!

Well done everyone :)


----------



## shanny

well done i hope to exercise today make me feel better hopefully


----------



## eew1471

Swelling is better weighed this am and was 140.8! Can't wait to see the 130's again... its been so long!


----------



## Wilsey

I did a 20 min pilates dvd today. Ugh, still 163lbs (would love to weigh 140!).

Crap weather today so might try for a walk in the mall since I can't get outside!


----------



## shanny

played netball last night for the first time in a year!!!!!!!!!!was good but am stiff today

hope for 2 lb loss this week birthday is looming....................


----------



## Lovemybump1

Well done everyone! I've had a really bad week and gained 2 lbs. I am determined to lose those 2 lbs by next week and a stone by Christmas!


----------



## shanny

3lb gone yay- so that's a stone and a lb in 6 weeks which as a whole is great 

40th birthday party 41 days away -- would love to get another stone gone 

plan to bf for a bit longer and then combi and then stop

boobs weigh a bit so that'll help LOL


----------



## eew1471

Well after my sick spell I'm down to 134.6! Gonna try and start using my elliptical machine and free weights to finish losing the rest! I really think I lost some muscle instead of fat so I anticipate a slight weight gain soon. Good luck ladies...the battle continues on.


----------



## Lovemybump1

After last week's gain I lost 3.5 lbs this week, :D


----------



## shanny

well done on the losses

am having a week off - bad move prob but its been manic ( sons birthday/ decorating) and I need to re focus only 5 weeks left to do it !!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Lost 3.7 lbs - but that was over two weeks ;) 161 lbs now - quite a ways to go!!


----------



## shanny

where is evertbody


----------



## xxLeighxx

Ive taken a few weeks off! Been stressed and had to go hospital for a procedure so havent been focused! Starting back at slimming world on weds :)


----------



## Wilsey

I lost a bit but have plateaued. I don't know how many calories to eat to lose weight but also have enough for breastfeeding, so thinking, other than exercising I'll just wait til I'm finished breastfeeding to count calories or whatever. 

Ate chocolate last night...like a lot...ooops :blush:


----------



## shanny

I had a week off which has turned into 2 as I have a stinking cold only 3 weeks til my 40th party gonna get back on the ducan diet................it is my only hope

just so bored an un motivated


----------



## Wilsey

I had a chest infection for over two weeks and then the weather got so crappy. I haven't done any exercise - I'm definitely feeling unmotivated.

Going for a walk with a friend on Sunday though, hoping that will kick start something ;)


----------



## shanny

I am back to looking ok in some of my clothes and where I was pre summer 2012 when I did dukan diet and lost 1 1/2 stone and looked the best I have done for years........then got pregnant.............I just want to be that thin again now.......I am combi feedng now so reckon I can get away with being a bit more hardcore................plan of attack Monday when feeling better...............do ducan and 30 day shred..lets do it girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wilsey

My friend has 30 day shred on usb for me - excited to try it. I'm gonna have a bright red face when I finish, I'm guessing ;)


----------



## xxLeighxx

Im back on SW!! Lets do it :) xx


----------



## shanny

day one doing full on ducan and had a run and gonna do 30 day shred later......really want some cake so had a diet coke

40th party is looming


----------



## Wilsey

30 day shred would still be effective if you didn't do it, as often as it says eh?


----------



## shanny

yes any exercise is gonna be good ---- its so hard to be consistent with kids --its a good work out

i have already had a change of diet -- so annoyed with self about being so indecisive about i all partly mixed up in my inability to decide when to stop feeding (last baby)

so my new plan as of about 8pm is to do the 5/2 and exercise lots on non fasting days

did some googling and other full feeding mothers are doing it and finding it ok

just got to find something i can stick to ...........keep going guys


----------



## shanny

ok first 500 cal done yesterday not too bad

next on thurs 

its good knowing next day I do not have to worry

and weekends will be good/easy

got ne scales as well.....not too much damage


----------

